# Does and wethers



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can i mix does and wethers together in the same pen


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't see why not ;-)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of my does and wethers do just fine together. The wethers are even very good with small babies. I do have one doe and wether that can't be together, the wether hates that doe. The funny thing is that they are brother and sister out of the same kidding. 

In general, yes, they do fine together. You may run into a personality conflict but, that's just them being goats.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, my doe loves her wether herd mates. They run around and play together. Wethers can sometimes help with detecting a doe that is in heat. Great for those does who have silent heats. They are also great with my doe's kids.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They should be fine. As long as you don't mix horned and hornless together, you're good to go


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We mix horned and hornless with few issues


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Amanda83 said:


> Yes, my doe loves her wether herd mates. They run around and play together. Wethers can sometimes help with detecting a doe that is in heat. Great for those does who have silent heats. They are also great with my doe's kids.


The wethers will pick up on heats? Is that all of them or just that "special" one? I have been considering AI-ing but don't want an intact buck running around........now I wonder if I can just use a wetheronder:


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

Some will, some won't. Mine started acting "bucky" during her November heat. She was also mounting and blubbering at them as well. I guess it may depend on how old they were when they were wethered.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

kccjer said:


> We mix horned and hornless with few issues


I guess it depends on the individual goats and how confined they are. I have a very small house and pen for two goats. I ended up selling my horned wether because he was injuring my disbudded doe, especially when she was in heat. That's why I prefer all hornless


----------

